
Doomed: There's No Way Out of the Debt Crisis for Italy - ohiovr
https://www.forbes.com/sites/simonconstable/2019/06/20/doomed-how-theres-no-way-out-of-the-debt-crisis-for-italy/
======
ArjenRR
Politicians sure must have (had) other objectives for the country they have
been elected to be responsible for. Same for the EU politicians who have not
intervened yet.

